# Thread for A different horse show PICTURE entries.



## Dartanion

*Member: *Dartanion
*Horse: *Dartanion
*Class: *7


*Member: *Dartanion
*Horse: *Dartanion
*Class: *8
**
*Member: *Dartanion
*Horse: *Jewels fatih
*Class: *14
**
*Member: *Dartanion
*Horse: *Dartanion
*Class: *15
**
*Member:* Dartanion
*Horse: *Dartanion
*Class: *18
(I know bad pic but figured I would give it a shot . )
*Member: *Dartanion
*Horse: *Dartanion
*Class: *27
**
*Member: *Dartanion
*Horse: *Woody 
*Class: *36 (I am 20 now and I was 7 in this pic)
**


----------



## happygoose123

*Member: *happygoose
*Horse: *Pennellipi 
*Class:* 26 - best headshot









*Member: *happygoose
*Horse: *Banjo 
*Class: *28 - best tounge shot









*ill put more pictures up later!!!*


----------



## happygoose123

*Member: *happygoose
*Horse: *Chucky
*Class: *27 - cutest picture









*Member: *happygoose
*Horse: *Chucky's tail
*Class: *30 - most artistic shot









*Member: *happygoose
*Horse: *Chucky
*Class: *37 - fattest horse









*Member: *happygoose
*Horse: *Pennellipi
*Class: *38 - Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment

you cant really tell but i thought i would give it a shot. she was hooning around then came galloping to me... but didnt stop then she freaked cause i didnt move and yea... pretty scary. this photo was accidental!


----------



## Pinto Pony

Fun 

11. Kai and I jumping 2'4









12. Kai and I jumping3'3 









14. Kai and I canter









15. Kai and I jumping 2'4









16. Kai and I jumping 3'3









18. Kai and I bareback canter









19. Kai and I medium trot









20. Comanche and I half pass (not very pretty but what the...)









21. Com and I over part of our mini xc at home









22. Kai and I galloping during a game









23. Kai and I, 3'3, we made it safely 









24. Kai and I gaming like ferals haha









25. Kai and I jumping 3'3 and he is hitting a pole with a sloppy leg









26. Angel


----------



## Pinto Pony

27. Kai sleeping at a show









34. What was I thinking? Com and I half english half western...









35. Kai and I, uh oh!









36. Kai and I, 12 years ago  I was 14









38. Kai and I, uh oh!









39. Spider and I, he is 11.2hh and I am about 5'6 









Ok I think I have something for everything hehe, can tell I am bored tonight 

Goodluck everyone and happy judging


----------



## JustDressageIt

*7)Horse U/S
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: Highland Dancer*
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/dancerenglishtrot.jpg

*8 ) 2'3'' - 2'6''
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: Highland Dancer*
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/dancerjump-1.jpg

*11)Up to 3'0''
Member: JustDressageIt (many moons ago!)
Horse: Buffy*
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Oldies/Buffy1.jpg

*26)Best Headshot
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: My Style*
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/head1.jpg

*27)Cutest Picture
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: 2006 foa*l
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/Foal2.jpg

*28--Best Tongue Shot
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: 2006 foal*
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/Foal5.jpg

*29)Best Candid
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: My Style*
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/June29016.jpg

*30)Artistic Shot
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: Copper & Chrome*
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/upwards.jpg

32)Baddest Horse
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: Apache
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff172/rian_686/IMG_7085.jpg

*33)A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: Sanchez*
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/IMG_9427.jpg

*36)Old School Division )
Member: JustDressageIt
Horse: Sierra*
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y273/alixisthebest/Oldies/Siera1.jpg


----------



## Spyder

Just a note to everyone.

A slight error so please not that there is NO CLASS 3 

I should have bolded it as a division but missed it. I am leaving all the class numbers as they are but just note that it goes from class 2 to class 4 with no class 3 so it should look like below.

*Hunters:* Horse to be judged to the hunter standard, assessing conformation, athletic ability, presence and style.

1)Pony model
2)Pony U/S
*Pony O/F
*4)2'0 -2'3"
5)2'6" +


----------



## CloudsMystique

22) Best Gallop:
Mystique: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3198/2791204934_d041b3a6cf_b.jpg
Fendi: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3054/2790352355_f6615c3dac_b.jpg

(http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/horse-show-difference-26809/page6/#post302805)

23) Worst Eq O/F:
Fendi: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3207/2783856091_9da5c88a0c_o.jpg

26) Best Head Shot:
Fendi: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3117/3159145545_92b4709cd3_b.jpg
Mystique: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3039/3080305640_714dc25879_b.jpg

27) Cutest Picture:
Mystique: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3076/2815543915_811cf816bb_b.jpg
Fendi: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3181/2792855535_89c1a3686b_b.jpg

28 ) Best Tongue Shot:
Mystique: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3072/2845508245_645f57973d_b.jpg
Fendi: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3253/3121949486_219b93263a_b.jpg
?: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3168/2828562259_550e7cf0a5_b.jpg

29) Best Candid:
Mystique: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3082/2783821271_7a4b3ed0ba_o.jpg

30) Artistic Shot:
Mystique: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3235/2880642060_3a6b338db5_b.jpg
Fendi: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3268/2870638229_b903f82e8a_b.jpg

31) Best Funny Ears:
Baby donkey: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3112/2785376606_3f7753d02a_b.jpg
Jenny (that's her name... not just what she is): http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3089/3240545599_fb5a64bcab_o.jpg

32) Baddest Horse: 
Fendi and Pappy: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3116/3111497665_8906bc12aa_b.jpg

33) A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words:
Fendi and Mystique: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3166/2784518410_9b4abb6b00_o.jpg
Jenny: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3235/2815539477_5f9bdef4da_b.jpg
Jack: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3130/2784547554_f31d982f1b_o.jpg

37) Fattest Horse:
Don't know his name: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3064/2829402242_d94056fd12_b.jpg
Pregnant mare: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3043/2845460815_c747653b06_b.jpg
Blaze: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3106/2910263051_3d8c4010e3_b.jpg

38 ) Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment:
Mystique: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3119/2845505189_3cb7efaa2a_b.jpg
Fendi: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3445/3221815979_daa4c428e3_b.jpg


----------



## Twilight Arabians

26)* Onyx









* 
27)*Onyx and Maggi









*

28) *Faith and Tammie*










30)* Serenade









* 

33)* Stella









*


----------



## wild_spot

*I'm not too sure on the heights, I think in centimetres!*

*I'll do more later :]*

*Best Candid *
Horse – Scooby http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/55/l_bd98152a8dda95ec5ac3c261a3f167b1.jpg
Horse – Pretty face http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/34/l_2c184fb9f0179bb3b1fe4dad9aff6cb7.jpg
Horse - Wildey http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/67/l_eee5fdfdcb61dcc0f34681fa75faf623.jpg

*Best Gallop* 
Horse – Pippin http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/68/l_fcb0e4f14f51f36d39d7036002d72e00.jpg

*Head shot* 
Horse - Wildey http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/30/l_95fc29c27d1d3efbf80780c8f94e70d5.jpg

*Dressage (Div A)*
Horse - Wildey http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/128/l_4fcbbea484e54c898a43a65deb4b41f6.jpg
Horse - Vodka http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/67/l_09fa7dafc3f0add77d730dbb5328553a.jpg

*Hunters – Pony 2’6” +* 
Horse - Wildey http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/118/l_f584d9e5a38138703763f7a6d4b9dfc5.jpg

*Equitation 2’9” – 3’3”* 
Horse - Vodka http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/67/l_6e86163c441ac78e2174555cbb680e54.jpg

*Cross Country *
Horse – Vodka http://www.all-creatures.net/gallery/albums/webclxc08/clode08792.jpg


----------



## morganshow11

Pic one
Rider: Morganshow11
Horse: Clippy
30-most artistic shot.


----------



## happygoose123

*Member: *happygoose
*Horse: *Banjo
*Class: *29 - best candid









*Member: *happygoose
*Horse: *Banjo
*Class: *18 - no stirrups/bareback


----------



## RedHawk

(26) Best Head shot
Member: RedHawk
Horse: Shea









Horse: Penny










(30) Artistic Shot
Member: RedHawk
Horse: Shea









Horse: Penny










(31) Best Funny Ears
Member: RedHawk
Horse: Shea










(33) A picture's worth 1000 words
Member: RedHawk
Horse: Shea









Horse: Penny


----------



## ohmyitschelle

Alright, here's my entries.

*19. Dressage Division A*
*Horse: Lovebug*
*Member: ohmyitschelle*

*







*

*26. Best Headshot*
*Horse: Evolution*
*Member: ohmyitschelle*
(Even though he's done up, I love this pic cos its his "Mumma! I won a ribbon!" face lol.)
*







*


*27. Cutest Picture*
*Horse: Lovebug*
*Member: ohmyitschelle*
(Honey's super cute when she greets me, she was so excited to see me that day!)











*28. Best Tongue shot*
*Horse: Bailey*
*Member: ohmyitschelle*
(Bailey stole my lunch from me, and thought she was clever lol)
*







*


*29. Candid Shot*
*Horse: Evolution*
*Member: ohmyitchelle*
(Rules stated, that it was to be a pic where the subject is not neccessarily aware the photo's being taken :lol











*30. Artistic Shot*
*Horse: Evolution*
*Member: ohmyitschelle*
*







*


*33. A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*
*Horse: Evolution and Lovebug*
*Member: ohmyitschelle*
(I know it's meant to tell it... but lol, apparently Honey's Evo's mare and not mine lol.)
*







*


*38. Best "OH [email protected]%^#*" Moment*
*Horse: Bailey*
*Member: ohmyitschelle*
(I took this photo, and the horse was mine when this was taken. My friend is riding her. It was her first experience with rearing lol :lol












*40. Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse*
*Horse: Bailey*
*Member: ohmyitschelle*
(Bailey had the "*^$#&(($#$" moment - her face AFTER she stole my lunch.)










Hope I've done this all right!
x


----------



## Dartanion

Member: Dartanion
Horse: Dartanion
Class: 30 Artistic Shot (sorry I did not post titles for the other classes. I was naughty about directions, did you want me to re-post the title again here or something?)


----------



## Spyder

Dartanion said:


> Member: Dartanion
> Horse: Dartanion
> Class: 30 Artistic Shot (sorry I did not post titles for the other classes. I was naughty about directions, did you want me to re-post the title again here or something?)
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...1390573&imageID=61645895#a=1390573&i=52969834


You listed the class numbers there so we I am sure the judges will be able to get the idea.


----------



## danastark

26)*Best Headshot*- Buffalo Bill Cody, Owner & photographer: Dana Stark









27)*Cutest Picture*- Horse: Buffalo Bill Cody, 17.3 draft cross gelding, walking next to Dakota, 15 hd. mare, Owner: Dana Stark, Taken by: Dana Stark











30)*Artistic Shot*- Horse-Buffalo Bill Cody, Owner-Dana Stark, Taken by-Dana Stark









31)*Best Funny Ears*- Buffalo Bill Cody in his new "Court Jester or BatBoy" flymask, Owner and photographer: Dana Stark


----------



## juju

Username:juju
Horse Name: Juju
Class number:14. Eq on flat

Username:juju
Horse Name: Juju
Class number: 15. Eq O/F, 2'3" - 2'6"

Username:juju
Horse Name: Bravely
Class number: 27. Cutest Picture 

Username:juju
Horse Name:Bravely 
Class number:28. Best Tongue Shot

Username:juju
Horse Name: Bravely 
Class number: 30. Artistic


----------



## happygoose123

Username:happygoose
Horse Name: pennellipi
Class number:30 - artistic shot
(i like the reflection in her eye in this one!)









Username:happygoose
Horse Name: Banjo
Class number:30 - artistic shot









Username:happygoose
Horse Name: Chucky
Class number:30 - 28 - best tounge shot









Username:happygoose
Horse Name: Chucky
Class number:26 - best headshot









Username:happygoose
Horse Name: Chucky and polly
Class number:29 - best candid









Username:happygoose
Horse Name: banjo and pennellipi
Class number:27 - cutest picture









Username:happygoose
Horse Name: banjo
Class number:26 - best headshot









Username:happygoose
Horse Name: pennellipi
Class number:26 - best headshot


----------



## morganshow11

Name:Chance
Rider/owner:morganshow11
class:26 (cutest headshot)

Name:clippy
rider/owner:morganshow11
class:27(cutest picture)

Name:diamond
rider/owner: morganshow11
class:37(fatest horse)

name:clippy
rider/owner:morganshow11
class 29(best candid)

name:clippy
rider/owner:morganshow11
class: 33(picture worth 1,000 words)


----------



## happygoose123

> Username:happygoose
> Horse Name: pennellipi
> Class number:26 - best headshot


Oppps!!! Sorry!!! DO NOT COUNT THIS ONE PLZ!!!!!!!!!!!! i made a mistake and already had a headshot one for pennellipi!! sorry!!!


----------



## PaintLegacey RR

Name:BuggABoo
Rider/owneraintLegacey RR
class:12 (3'3"-3'6")








Name:RR Imprmis Milly Dee
Rider/owneraintLegacey RR
class:29 (best candid)


----------



## Picture Perfect

*#28 - **Best Tongue Shot*: If there's tongue involved, it's in.


----------



## 7Ponies

Horse: Gandy
Owner: 7Ponies
Class: #30 -- Artistic Shot


----------



## Whipple

Spider I'm sure asked before, but can I enter the classes I am judging? Those are the only pictures I seem to have. If not thats fine.
You can pm me an answer and I'll just edit this post so not to clog up the entries.


----------



## Whipple

Haha, nevermind the edit comment, I'm an idiot tonight and am on far too many forums. Here are my entries.

*Best Headshot*- Judged on quality of horse and photo.

Ronan









*Cutest Picture*- Judge's call man.

Larry









*Best Tongue Shot*- If there's tongue involved, it's in.

Misty










*Artistic Shot*- Must be taken by HF member. To be judged on composition, difficulty of shot, effect of color, lighting and content.




















*A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*- A picture that best tells a story with no words.

Misty


----------



## jacksmom

26)*Best Headshot*- 
Jack- 
http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/jaccckkk.png 
Gia- 
arabianfillyFLARE-awww by ~sweetsensation-v on deviantART 


27)*Cutest Picture*- 
Jack&sweeti -http://sweetsensation-v.deviantart.com/art/smileCAUSEyoucan-74762039 
jack&ricki- green with envy by ~sweetsensation-v on deviantART 
IR- http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/EYEAREBRUNNE.png 

29)*Best Candid*- 
Jack & I at show - overthere? by ~sweetsensation-v on deviantART 
Sassi&sweeti[me&friend] totally caught high fiving in wacky costumes *yikes* - safteyFIRSTkids by ~sweetsensation-v on deviantART 
Ir&meh -http://sweetsensation-v.deviantart.com/art/ontoTHE-COURSE-88843561 

30)*Artistic Shot*- 
Sweeti - http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/December 24th ponies/sweetiISpretty.png 

31)*Best Funny Ears*- 
Sassi - http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/horses 2009/sassiFUNNY.png 
Jack&hat [count?] - http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/December 24th ponies/jackhat-happy.png 


32)*Baddest Horse*- 
HEZA THIEF! jack - http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/JACKKK3.png 

33)*A Picture is Worth a Thousand Words*- 
Show days sassi&sweeti - http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/horseshows.png 
IR best friends - http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/December 24th ponies/IRfield2.png
Jack&love - hes A sweet'eart" by ~sweetsensation-v on deviantART
mystal escape -http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/mystal-1.png 

38 or39)*Most Mismatched Horse and Rider*- 
This is how we roll!
Jack and i [mismatched in tack]
MY,loveAND:I-two by ~sweetsensation-v on deviantART 

40)*Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse*- 
Jack says oh s*^$%& http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x251/sweetsensation_v/December 24th ponies/jackhat-stuck.png 


for all deviantart images, click to see full.


----------



## Spyder

Whipple said:


> Spider I'm sure asked before, but can I enter the classes I am judging? Those are the only pictures I seem to have. If not thats fine.
> You can pm me an answer and I'll just edit this post so not to clog up the entries.


 
Unfortunately no. Just to be fair to all no entries allowed in classes by judges in classes they are judging.

You can withdraw from judging a class you wish to enter though.

PM me which way you decide


----------



## Joshie

Best Tongue Shot
Joshie's (daughter's) horse, Joshua


----------



## 7Ponies

Horse: Gandy
Owner: 7Ponies
Class: #27 Cutest Picture

"Horse Laugh"


----------



## 7Ponies

Horse: Dixie
Owner: 7Ponies
Class: #26 Best Head Shot











Horse: Gandy
Owner: 7Ponies
Class: #14 Equitation on the Flat (I don't see a Western Equitation class, so hope it's okay to enter this one here)


----------



## Quixotic

11)Up to 3'0'' me on Simon Says, jumping 2'6" 









11) Up to 3'0" me on the Dutch stallion Lodestar, jumping 3' (at home, not a show)









12)3'3'' - 3'6'' me on the Dutch stallion Lodestar, jumping 3'3" (at home, not a show)









21)*Cross-Country *me on Ashmore's Trojan Horse, riding him in his first Entry Level event as a 4yr old









26)*Best Headshot *I do not know this pony, but the picture was taken by me









26)*Best Headshot* Cinnamon, taken by me









30)*Artistic Shot *taken by me at the Minnesota Renaissance Festival









30)*Artistic Shot *photo is of me & my horse Simon Says, taken by my dad


----------



## LDblackhorse

*HF name* LDblackhorse
*Horses name*- Figaro
*contest #* 26 best headshot

View attachment 7325

View attachment 7326


----------



## Spyder

LDblackhorse said:


> *HF name* LDblackhorse
> *Horses name*- Figaro
> *contest #* 26 best headshot
> 
> View attachment 7325
> 
> View attachment 7326


Which picture do you want judged. Only 1 picture of the same horse per class allowed


----------



## Quixotic

These were showing up as a giant red X for me, so I re-uploaded them:

30)*Artistic Shot *taken by me at the Minnesota Renaissance Festival









30)*Artistic Shot *photo is of me & my horse Simon Says, taken by my dad


----------



## 7Ponies

Horse: Gandy
Owner: 7Ponies
Class #26 Best Head Shot


----------



## Cat

26) Best Headshot
Horse: Apache (draftcross)
Owner: Cat








http://inlinethumb08.webshots.com/44679/2492096720058074505S500x500Q85.jpg


27) Cutest Pic
Horse: Toby (haflinger)
Owner: Cat












29) Best Candid
Horse: Roxy, QH filly
Owner at the time: Cat











30) Artistic Shot
Horses: Toby (haflinger) & Raider (grade)
Owner: Cat










32) Baddest Horse
Horse: Toby (haflinger) (featuring a cat named Old Man)
Owner: Cat

"Not the tail!!!"


----------



## MIEventer

Fabulous pictures everyone! You're making it very difficult for me to choose what pictures I want to submit.


----------



## LDblackhorse

Spyder said:


> Which picture do you want judged. Only 1 picture of the same horse per class allowed


the top one sorry about that.
I was preveiwing the photos and accidently pressed the post button.
sorry


----------



## Spyder

LDblackhorse said:


> the top one sorry about that.
> I was preveiwing the photos and accidently pressed the post button.
> sorry


 
No problem. That would have been the one judged so thanks for your confirmation.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

2) Horse U/S Ben









8)2'3'' - 2'6'' Ben









14) Equitation on the flat Painter









15)2'3'' - 2'6'' Ben










27) Cutest picture Murray









29) Best candid Ben









30) Artistic shot Ben









40)*Most *^$#&(($#$ off horse Painter*









More to come!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

23) Worst eq o/f Sophie









25) Worst form O/F Horse Trump


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94

HF username; cowgirl4jesus94
Horse's name; Lana
Class name; Best Headshot
Class number; 26












HF username; cowgirl4jesus94
Horse's name; Unknown
Class name; Best Headshot
Class number; 26











HF username; cowgirl4jesus94
Horse's name; Preacher
Class name;Most *^$#&(($#$ Moment
Class number; 38












HF username; cowgirl4jesus94
Horse's name; Bobbin
Class name; Best Tongue Shot
Class number; 28













HF username; cowgirl4jesus94
Horse's name; Splash
Class name; Best candid
Class number; 29


----------



## Spyder

Ok I allowed a couple extra days for any procrastinators and will close this contest for entries as of Midnight tonight EST.

Any pictures posted after will not be considered.


----------



## Spyder

This contest is officially closed. Any pictures posted after this post will not be considered.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Sorry! I didn't get your post back about how to post my pic until just now :-( Well, if you'll still consider it, here it is!!  Thanks Spyder!

*Horse name: Hoofprints in the Sand*
*Class: 21 - Cross Country*


----------



## Spyder

I have accepted your entry as it was discussed last night but no further entries will be accepted.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Thanks!


----------



## Velvetgrace

I hate it that everytime I come across a contest it closes just before I get the chance to post pictures. 

Oh Well. I look but just not that well cordinated... lol


----------



## Whipple

So whats going on? Is this going to be judged?


----------



## Spyder

Whipple said:


> So whats going on? Is this going to be judged?


 
Yes it is being judged now.

I am waiting on some judges to get thier scores and comments in. I have received some so looks like I will have to crack some whips to get the rest moving.


----------



## JustDressageIt

*Mooooo*

I will be on later to judge 

Spyder, you'll have my placings by the end of the day


----------



## Dartanion

I am itching for the results *itch itch* hehe I know corny but heck  I am excited.


----------



## Spyder

Dartanion said:


> I am itching for the results *itch itch* hehe I know corny but heck  I am excited.


 
Slowly getting the scores in and waiting for a few more judges (like coughJDI cough).

I am aiming for this weekend (Sunday) for the results to be posted.


----------



## Dartanion

Spyder said:


> Slowly getting the scores in and waiting for a few more judges (like coughJDI cough).
> 
> I am aiming for this weekend (Sunday) for the results to be posted.


Woot Woot ^_^


----------



## 7Ponies

Will check back on Sunday


----------



## Cat

*Impatiently taps foot... *


----------



## Spyder

Cat said:


> *Impatiently taps foot... *


Stomps on foot...hehehehehe


----------



## Dartanion

Spyder said:


> Stomps on foot...hehehehehe


LOL:lol:


----------



## Cat

Spyder said:


> Stomps on foot...hehehehehe


Ppfffttt...how bad do you think one of those spindly spyder feet actually hurt?







Now if it was one of Joshie's BIG scary feet - then I might have a problem. Then I might end up with a broken foot. :wink:


----------



## ohmyitschelle

LOL! 
Good response Cat 
x


----------



## Spyder

Cat said:


> Ppfffttt...how bad do you think one of those spindly spyder feet actually hurt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if it was one of Joshie's BIG scary feet - then I might have a problem. Then I might end up with a broken foot. :wink:


 
Well you DO have a point there......about Joshie's *BIG FEET* that is.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Who is left?


----------



## EquitationStar

Member: EquitationStar
Horse: Momentum
Class: 17


----------



## Spyder

EquitationStar said:


> Member: EquitationStar
> Horse: Momentum
> Class: 17


Sorry but entries closed a few weeks ago.

Maybe when another contest starts you can enter this picture.


----------

